# Favourite Autosmart Product



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hoping to buy some Autosmart Products on sunday, Ive never used any apart from Tardis so wondered what you guys use and recommend?


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

highstyle, g101, brisk?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

brisk


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

smartwheels but im dying to try the new revolution wheel cleaner from tim at envy


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

smart shine,
trim ultra,
multifresh,
trim wizard,
tango,
silver screen


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

prodicalrookie said:


> highstyle, g101, brisk?


agreed and multifresh for mats.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

finish is also good.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

G101, Highstyle and Reglaze


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Is the smart wheels non acidic?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Is the smart wheels non acidic?


ye mate


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

G101, and BioBrisk. Not entirely satisfied with Highstyle I've got to say. Maybe I expected too much from it.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

If our vehicles have been on hire for months,i use ali shine , which is much stronger than smart wheels.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Smart Wheels, G101


----------



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

smart dash as it smells nice and leaves a matt finish 

g101 as its good at everything

evo fine is very good to


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

g101 is that similar to Megs APC?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> g101 is that similar to Megs APC?


only cheaper, but yes - pretty much exact same.

For me, brisk low foam - berry and pazazz


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

G101 and AliShine!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

DEEJAY said:


> evo fine is very good to


Thats interesting to know, what would you say it was similar to in the menz range?


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

my favourite has to be finish for interior plastics and 20/20 fantastic for cleaning glass, mirrors and especially sun roofs (non drip!)


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah 20/20 is good but i found when your using it day in day out its not cheap...


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

bio brisk and re-glaze.

I have used in the past, highstyle, glue and tar, cherry glaze, G101, glass cleaner, smart wheels. I dont use these anymore and have changed to different products/manufacturers for these tasks.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cherry glaze glass clear
platinum reglaze
mirror image high style to goey 
silver screen trim wizard better
g101 smart wheels 
brisk ali
evo evo fine finish
all good tackle sure i have somet else trying to remind myself what i have


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

its a bold statement but ive yet to see an apc better than g101 it just shifts everything :thumb: I buy it by 25ltr its super cost effective then!

reglaze is a very good product on its own and works very well as a clay lube, again very cost effective...... as for compounds evo and evo fine are ok but really full of filla menz or 3M is a better option!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Picked up some Tardis, Some Spray Bottles, a few airfreshners and a nice sample of Platinum C !!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Thats interesting to know, what would you say it was similar to in the menz range?


None as its full of fillers...and as far as I know Menz has no fillers in it.


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

I am currently using:

1 G101 
2 Tardis
3 Smart Wheels
4 Brisk low foam & bio brisk
5 Trim Ultra
6 Tango
7 Ali
8 fall out remover
9 Actimousse Plus 25lt Used neat in an Elite Karcher HD lance
10 Active x TFR
11 Aromatek (great!!!)
12 Platinum sealer polish
13 Mirror Image

Autosmart products are very good, been using Autosmart for nearly 15 years!!

If you want to save money on snow foam, buy the AS Actimousse Plus, do not dilute with hot water, just simply adjust the chem/water mixture on your foam lance.. trust me.. it creates thick foam and you use so little!!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

seconded with the actimousse its good stuff  i like it


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

reglaze

followed very closely by Tardis and G101

although a mention should be given to the Tornador


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

meeting up with a rep today 
so tardis g101 actimousse are a must 
anything else fella's


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

surfex Hd


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

G101 and finish

buy them both in 25L  there a must have


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Where can i get autosmart products from in the north east?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

peaulocke said:


> surfex Hd


Thats not an Autosmart product


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Smart wheels - great product. A good mate of mine got me a few AS products to try out and I can safely say that Smart Wheels is one that I just keep going back to.

G101 is great too but I'm not fussed about what APC I use.

Stay away from Carnauba Gold wax though, I'm not a fan.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

james b said:


> G101 and finish
> 
> buy them both in 25L  there a must have


use both, but only recently bought a 5L of AS Finish - smells really fresh too - really glad i bought it

what do you dilute it down to? using it on stuff like the newer audis which suit a satin finish i've been down to around 4:1 which makes it fantastic value for money


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Any reps in NE Scotland? sounds like my kind of product.. basic and bulk!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Any reps in NE Scotland? sounds like my kind of product.. basic and bulk!


go on the AS website it gives you a list mate, if not - phone the number and they will tell you if there is a rep


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I use finish at 50:50 leaves a really nice satin finish.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Where do I find this list


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ you have to call Auto Smart directly and they will tell you who dose your area.



David said:


> use both, but only recently bought a 5L of AS Finish - smells really fresh too - really glad i bought it
> 
> what do you dilute it down to? using it on stuff like the newer audis which suit a satin finish i've been down to around 4:1 which makes it fantastic value for money





Grizzle said:


> I use finish at 50:50 leaves a really nice satin finish.


Neat on exterior stuff (ie arches, tyres) and dont use it on interiors.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james b said:


> ^^ you have to call Auto Smart directly and they will tell you who dose your area.
> 
> Neat on exterior stuff (ie arches, tyres) and dont use it on interiors.


for vans and lorrys with harrd plastic interior its:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

recently i've used
fine clay and coarse clay
good results


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Tabbs said:


> recently i've used
> fine clay and coarse clay
> good results


autosmart sell clay?


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> autosmart sell clay?


I'll have to check. Was positive my clay was from autosmart tbh someone got it for me so I will check what it says on the "tin" so to speak


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, Autosmart do sell clay.
Coarse (purple) and Fine (grey) although it maybe the other way around, it is early!


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

alan_mcc said:


> Where do I find this list


There hasn't been a rep in the Moray area for about 3 years now, but all products can be purchased at Macgregor Industrial Supplies, Pinefield Industrial Estate, Elgin.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Coxy914 said:


> Yes, Autosmart do sell clay.
> Coarse (purple) and Fine (grey) although it maybe the other way around, it is early!


Thats it cheers :thumb:
will still look now I'm thinking about it but will save me a cold and embarrising dive into the garage in my select sleep wear to look. Neighbours already think I'm mad about cleaning let alone before getting dressed :lol:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

thier bilbeery is good


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

peaulocke said:


> thier bilbeery is good


thats a Valet Pro product. Do you mean Smart Wheels?

I like the little magic sponge things they do that get (other peoples) wax marks off black trim


----------

